# Favorite MSF



## ladyJ (Jan 26, 2009)

What is everyone's favorite MSF?

Sorry if this has been posted before. If so, please delete!


----------



## trollydolly (Jan 26, 2009)

soft & gentle - best hightlighter EVER
so ceylon - perfect bronzer/blusher


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 26, 2009)

Lightscapade. Best ever for me. I use it to add shimmer to my cheeks over any blush.


----------



## alka1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_soft & gentle - best hightlighter EVER
so ceylon - perfect bronzer/blusher_

 
So Ceylon is my favorite as well.. I love Redhead MSF, but I find myself using So Ceylon all the time. It's a gorgeous color


----------



## lukinamama (Jan 26, 2009)

blonde msf so far


----------



## xxAngelxx (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm loving Blonde MSF, bit could always be the "newness" of it. I really love Light Flush though.


----------



## LionQueen (Jan 26, 2009)

Petticoat is my all time fave, it just looks so pretty with my pale skin.  Right now I'm really loving Redhead though, it's nice and subtle but gives me a healthy looking glow


----------



## moonlit (Jan 27, 2009)

shimpagne is my favourite.. I do have nothern lights and warmed.. i love all my msfs but shimpagne is special.. I will be getting brunette and petticoat msf soon  *excited*


----------



## ritchieramone (Jan 27, 2009)

Petticoat or Porcelain Pink! I'm NW15 and they're the most flattering on me.


----------



## sinergy (Jan 27, 2009)

I love so ceylon!!! Though my recently acquired Northern Lights is nice too!!


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 27, 2009)

petticoat & redhead msf <3


----------



## YSLGuy (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_soft & gentle - best hightlighter EVER
so ceylon - perfect bronzer/blusher_

 
I totally second this!! I use these two the most.

I'm also in love with the Brunette MSF from BBR


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 27, 2009)

gold deposit

its fab as a shadow too, i love it.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 27, 2009)

I only have two (not a big MSF fan) and between the two I like Petticoat better.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 27, 2009)

Warmed, its the only MSF I own but I love it


----------



## melliquor (Jan 27, 2009)

1. Lightscapade
2. Stereo Rose
3. Pleasureflush


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 27, 2009)

lightscapade - I use it every single day for highlighting,
and brunette msf.


----------



## jdechant (Jan 27, 2009)

Mmmm....definitely Brunette MSF...I have gold deposit as well, but I much prefer Brunette...


----------



## MACLovin (Jan 27, 2009)

I only have 2 so far but I love them both! 

-Soft n Gentle
-Petticoat


----------



## rocking chick (Jan 27, 2009)

Light Flush 
Petticoat


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 27, 2009)

Out of my collection (have 10 MSF) have to say that the most I use So Ceylon and Lightscapade. Just today I got Shimpagne so it might be that that will creep on the top too


----------



## glassy girl (Jan 27, 2009)

I belive i own 12 different one's and my fav is New Vega(i think thats how u spell)i love them all but this is my fav!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jan 27, 2009)

I have (in order they were released):

Shimpagne
Glissade
Lightscapade
Global Glow
Gold Spill
Northern Light
New Vegas
Light Flush
Warmed
Gold Deposit
Petticoat
So Ceylon
Soft & Gentle
Blonde
and Redhead.

My favorites have got to be Shimpagne and Glissade. Nothing can top the bronzey golden soft shimmer of Shimpagne, and the peachy pinkness of Glissade!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 27, 2009)

So Ceylon (my favorite! I use it everyday)
Gold Deposit ( I only use it when it's nice outside and when the sun is shining)
Petticoat (I use it over my Stark Naked Blush or Dollymix)


----------



## ancilla (Jan 27, 2009)

My fav is Stereo Rose applied lightly for a healthy looking glow!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have almost all of them...But my favorites are 

1) Blonde & Brunette equally 
2) So Ceylon


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 27, 2009)

Metal Rock


----------



## LionQueen (Jan 28, 2009)

Speaking of MSFs - this may be jumping the gun since the BBR MSF's just came out, but does anyone know when the next ones will come out? I didn't see any mentioned for the Hello Kitty collection, which I was kind of surprised by.  I'm a bit addicted to them, and I want more!  And I don't want to buy on Ebay, not cos of the price but cos I'm afraid of getting a fake one.

Right now I only have four: Soft and Gentle, So Ceylon, Petticoat, and Redhead.  I guess I could get Blonde and Gold Deposit while I wait for new ones...


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LionQueen* 

 
_Speaking of MSFs - this may be jumping the gun since the BBR MSF's just came out, but does anyone know when the next ones will come out? I didn't see any mentioned for the Hello Kitty collection, which I was kind of surprised by. I'm a bit addicted to them, and I want more! And I don't want to buy on Ebay, not cos of the price but cos I'm afraid of getting a fake one.

Right now I only have four: Soft and Gentle, So Ceylon, Petticoat, and Redhead. I guess I could get Blonde and Gold Deposit while I wait for new ones..._

 

I believe there are MSF's with the SugarSweet Collection...

http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/j...rSweetMSFS.jpg

FACE - blush, highlight | Mineralize Skinfinish (MSF)

Perfect Topping (pink/peach/lavender melange) 
Refined (tan/peach/coral melange)


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jan 28, 2009)

my favorite is Redhead and before that was so ceylon (im nw15) Petticoat is gorgeous as well. Whom I kidding I cant play favorites! Brunette is beautiful and soft and gentle is nice too. im in MSF heaven


----------



## 2sweet (Jan 28, 2009)

I only have so ceylon and shimpagne and of the two, I like so ceylon better.


----------



## kyoto (Jan 28, 2009)

I have the majority of them, but my favorites are:

1. Light Flush
2. Brunette
3. Blonde
4. Petticoat
5. Metal Rock - for contouring

Everyday I wear one of them.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 28, 2009)

I wore petticoat today! I reminded myself how much I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine turns up very dark because it has a ton of veining.


----------



## LionQueen (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I believe there are MSF's with the SugarSweet Collection...

http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/j...rSweetMSFS.jpg

FACE - blush, highlight | Mineralize Skinfinish (MSF)

Perfect Topping (pink/peach/lavender melange) 
Refined (tan/peach/coral melange)_

 
Thanks - those two look gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I'll just save my pennies for those- Blonde is sold out, and I don't really want Brunette, and I'm not sure Gold Deposit will work on my light skin... so perhaps I should wait til March.


----------



## macluvermre (Jan 28, 2009)

I love So Ceylon and Brunette (now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## macluvermre (Jan 28, 2009)

......Although - I think the prettiest one ever made was Lightscapade, their was not enough color pay off for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....It was so purrrrrrty!! IMO, of course


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 28, 2009)

At the moment I think Petticoat is my favorite but honestly I love ALL of my precious MSF's. Each one is splendid in its own little way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am looking forward to getting my hands on the Sugarsweet ones! They look very pretty.


----------



## trinity27109 (Jan 29, 2009)

Gold Deposit

My favorite MA suggested that I get this and used it for me in a look. I love this MSF and always get a ton of compliments when I use it.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 29, 2009)

So Ceylon and Warmed *tweaks nipples*


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 30, 2009)

My favorite MSF is Lightscapade but there are many others that I love like Stereo Rose, Petticoat, Pleasureflush, Redhead, and Porcelain Pink.


----------



## blowyourmind (Jan 30, 2009)

I love New Vegas, Petticoat, Lightscapade & Soft & Gentle.


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 30, 2009)

Right now, all I have is Petticoat and Light Flush, but I love them both.

My counter was out of Soft and Gentle last time I went in.


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 30, 2009)

petticoat. period.


----------



## xmissmakeupx (Jan 30, 2009)

lightscapade and petticoat


----------



## Tinnsla (Jan 30, 2009)

Mine is Soft n Gentle


----------



## astronaut (Jan 30, 2009)

Lightscapade forever and ever <3


----------



## anguria (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm suprised that nobody even mentioned Global Glow, i love it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






And the others are of course LightScapade and Shimpagne! These are my top 3!


----------



## sweeteternity (Jan 30, 2009)

I have Light Flush, Petticoat, So Ceylon, Blonde and Redhead. 

Honestly I really like them all, I go through phases being really fixated on one and then a different one, but I'd say my faves right now are Blonde and So Ceylon.


----------



## yodagirl (Jan 30, 2009)

Definately Petticoat


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jan 31, 2009)

So Ceylon!


----------



## pianohno (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmissmakeupx* 

 
_lightscapade and petticoat_

 
HELL YEAH !


----------



## erinmosh (Feb 2, 2009)

i once owned every MSF ever made. i looove petticoat and porcelain pink! shooting star is pretty too.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm giving this a big bump!

So ceylon
Shooting star
Stereo rose <3 <3 <3 <3
Redhead


----------



## jacquelinda (Mar 2, 2009)

petticoat && so ceylon. i wear this all the time my friend bought the same exact ones to try and achieve my look


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

My list has changed

Shimpagne (LOVE)
Brunette/So Ceylon/Glissade


----------



## michthr (Mar 2, 2009)

So Ceylon!!!!!!!
and Redhead


----------



## Ernie (Mar 2, 2009)

All of them, I love my msf's.


----------



## TamiChoi (Mar 2, 2009)

So Ceylon


----------



## kariii (Mar 2, 2009)

so ceylon.. I'm afraid I will run out one day.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_so ceylon.. I'm afraid I will run out one day._

 
So Ceylon is Perm now...


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 2, 2009)

Global Glow! I use it everyday!


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 2, 2009)

*petticoat *
*Lightflush*
*Redhead*


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_So Ceylon is Perm now..._

 

!!??!! REALLY??!??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








*falls off chair*


----------



## sharkbytes (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh Lightscapade!!!! I'm out of it and I miss it SO SO much.  I like Redhead and Soft and Gentle, but nothing compares to the amazingness that was Lightscapade.  If only they'd bring it back!


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_Oh Lightscapade!!!! I'm out of it and I miss it SO SO much. I like Redhead and Soft and Gentle, but nothing compares to the amazingness that was Lightscapade. If only they'd bring it back!_

 
they'll bring it back one day, they always do!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 2, 2009)

Lightscapde, Stereo Rose, and Pleasureflush.. Please come back!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 2, 2009)

Redhead
Stereo Rose
Blonde
Lightscapade
So Ceylon
Soft & Gentle


----------



## kittykit (Mar 2, 2009)

Brunette. I love it!


----------



## geeko (Mar 2, 2009)

redhead and lightscapade for me


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 2, 2009)

Petticoat for me. I have it, along with Stereo Rose and Shimpagne, which I don't care for much. LOOOVE Petticoat though!


----------



## kariii (Mar 2, 2009)

Are you serious about so ceylon? I think it's part of the mineralize collection though that they made permanent...


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have 3 MSFs: Light Flush, Redhead, and Blonde.  The latter two are my faves.


----------



## kariii (Mar 2, 2009)

I did some research; petticoat and so ceylon are LE, gold deposit and soft & gentle are permanent!


----------



## lukinamama (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ that is correct

my favorite is Blonde msf


----------



## fintia (Mar 3, 2009)

I've been wanting to try MSF'S but when I apply my face make up.. later on the day my face gets oily.. I dunno maybe it's the foundation that makes my skin oily? My face without make up tend to be on the dryer side.. any how... I swatched a MSF on my hand like 2 months ago  and it was very shimmery so I am worried that if I use it I'm gonna look all shiny..

I really want to change to MUFE foundation just to see.. I like Clinique's superbalanced make up but maybe it's giving me a too much of a wet look.. I like matte.. you know...

all MSF"S are shimmery?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ to some extent they are shimmery, some are more shimmery than others


----------



## kiss (Mar 4, 2009)

Lightscapade and Shimpagne.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 4, 2009)

none.


----------



## Lapis (Mar 7, 2009)

metal rock is love for me


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_I did some research; petticoat and so ceylon are LE, gold deposit and soft & gentle are permanent!_

 
Sorry got that from My MA...as we see they are known to be incorrect....


----------



## kariii (Mar 9, 2009)

hehe it's okay tish! I wish it was permanent!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 9, 2009)

I only own two MSFs - Petticoat and Brunette. They're both my favourites


----------



## pianohno (Mar 9, 2009)

This forum has almost made me cry! I don't know what's wrong with me! I used to love my MSFs, used them every day for goodness knows how long, but now when I apply them ... I just don't like it, maybe it's because my skin is being a bit of a cheeky monkey and flaring up, but they just seem to make my skin look hideous/oily. I WANT TO LOVE THEM AGAIN


----------



## ladyJ (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ I'm sorry to hear that. Maybe the brush you are using is making it look weird. I'm sure you will love them again soon.


----------



## evybaby (Mar 9, 2009)

soft & gentle as a highlighter and petticoat for blush.


----------



## blowyourmind (Mar 10, 2009)

i'm loving new vegas right now


----------



## dormick (Mar 10, 2009)

Petticoat because it's the only one I have at the moment
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I love it.  I just bought glissade last night so can't wait to see it!


----------



## deja1214 (Mar 10, 2009)

Petticoat is loooove. I saw New Vegas at a CCO but it just looked so glittery-so passed.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 10, 2009)

Lightscapade.


----------



## sparkle1017 (Mar 12, 2009)

Right now, my favorite is So Ceylon. I am hoping to track down Petticoat and maybe that will take the top spot for me!


----------



## oreox0x0 (Mar 12, 2009)

soft and gentle, my only msf!
its so pretty somtimes for school i will just use a SUPER light hand and apply it as all over cheek colorr..

i would love to get petticoat & so ceylon.


----------



## steenface (Mar 13, 2009)

I love Warmed and Petticoat!  I just bought So Ceylon so I'm hoping I can add it to the list too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My roommate and fellow MAC addict has a handful of MSFs that I got to swatch and I wasn't that imrpessed.


----------



## bebeflamand (Mar 13, 2009)

the BBR ones, tbh the're the first ones I got and I love them all, nice and shiny without looking like something glittery exploded on my face.


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 13, 2009)

Petticoat and Redhead!


----------



## susannef (Mar 14, 2009)

My faves are so ceylon, shimpagne and petticoat. That's 3 out of the 4 I have haha! I'm not a huge fan of new vegas!


----------



## CosmePro (Mar 14, 2009)

I have 
Shimpagne
         Light Flush
         Soft and Gentle (2)
         Blonde, Brunette and Redhead

I want 
So Ceylon
          Pleasureflush
          Northern Light
          Petticoat

By far, my favorite is shimpagne...I search high and low for these and grab em when I can (at a reasonable price)...I use Soft and Gentle everyday because it is a decent substitute for shimpagne


----------



## lizziebetha (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow, So Ceylon is popular. I want to get it but wasn't sure. I do love MSF's. I've only tried the deep dark msf. I think I should go buy it!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Mar 17, 2009)

My old favorite was Porcelain Pink... I still use it pretty often... but my new favorite right now is Redhead... It just works so well with my skintone!


----------



## j_absinthe (Mar 18, 2009)

Two of my favorites, Light Flush and Warmed, recently grew legs and ran away from my kit after taking them to a couple shoots- along with Vanilla and Pink Opal pigments.  

Boo!  I miss them, they looked great on anyone I used them on and had none of that glittery mess that Glissade and So Ceylon have.

Hey, if anyone wants to swap...


----------



## Sashan (Mar 18, 2009)

I only have Soft & Gentle right now but it's an awesome highlighter, and has got me totally addicted to MSFs. I've purchased Petticoat which should be here soon. Yaay! and am about to buy Redhead


----------



## MrsGooch (Mar 18, 2009)

My fav is Brunette...BUT, my package from Gone But Not Forgotten came in today!!! And in it was Warmed and Petticoat...so, we'll see if one of them will take the top spot!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 18, 2009)

^^^^ You will LOVE Warmed!!!!


----------



## genduk26 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have Petticoat, So Ceylon, Redhead & Brunette. My favorite is Brunette.


----------



## ladyJ (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsGooch* 

 
_My fav is Brunette...BUT, my package from Gone But Not Forgotten came in today!!! And in it was Warmed and Petticoat...so, we'll see if one of them will take the top spot!_

 
I thought they weren't able to search for LE items????


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsGooch* 

 
_My fav is Brunette...BUT, my package from Gone But Not Forgotten came in today!!! And in it was Warmed and Petticoat...so, we'll see if one of them will take the top spot!_

 


I too love brunette!! so versatile...

Also,I want petticoat so bad!!!! A MA applied it on me some time in early feb. i went out of the country and by the time i came back they were on the goodbyes list on MAC's website. Where did you order it if you don't mind sharing? I did see some on ebay...

And do you guys think I can call MAC stores and counters in my area to see if they still have 1 or some available or once something is goodbyed that's it.....


----------



## ladyJ (Mar 19, 2009)

^^some stores and counters may still have it. I would def. call.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_^^some stores and counters may still have it. I would def. call._

 


I just found the gone but not forgotten section on the MAC's site. I will call them tomorrow!! Thx for your input!


Update: Got petticoat and i love it!! Can't believe i use to hate on it. It was still available at my local MAC store. Thx ladies!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SassyMochaJess* 

 
_I too love brunette!! so versatile...

Also,I want petticoat so bad!!!! A MA applied it on me some time in early feb. i went out of the country and by the time i came back they were on the goodbyes list on MAC's website. Where did you order it if you don't mind sharing? I did see some on ebay...

And do you guys think I can call MAC stores and counters in my area to see if they still have 1 or some available or once something is goodbyed that's it....._

 
Brunette, Petticoat and So Ceylon are still at my MAC ...


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Mar 20, 2009)

my favorite is probably so ceylon but it's funny how i use this the least out of all my msfs... I use shimpagn the most and then porceline pink...


----------



## LexieLee (Mar 20, 2009)

Shimpagne and Redhead


----------



## Poupette (Mar 20, 2009)

Petticoat. It gives me a really nice glow, just lovely.


----------



## ccroney1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Pleasureflush and Brunette


----------



## Marjolaine (Mar 23, 2009)

Lightscapade is my fave MSF, although I don't have it


----------



## catNloco2 (Mar 24, 2009)

I use Shimpagne and Lightscapade the most - love them.  I do like Light Flush the most - however, Refined is giving that one a run for its money now :lol.  But yeah, light flush is just gorgeous on.


----------



## Rennah (Mar 25, 2009)

I own Petticoat & Blonde.

Blonde = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!!


----------



## michelle79 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm really liking Perfect Topping from Sugarsweet.


----------



## cryS7al (Mar 30, 2009)

My faves are Blonde and Shimpagne. I regret I missed Lightscapade


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 30, 2009)

Refined - it gives me the most incredible glow!


----------



## Purple (Mar 30, 2009)

Soft and Gentle, I use it everyday as highlighter.


----------



## koukla032487 (Apr 1, 2009)

Perfect Topping and Lightscapade of course!!!


----------



## iaisha26 (Apr 3, 2009)

Metal Rock (purchased 3, on my last one) & Warmed (have 2 left)

Both are perfect everyday colors for me.


----------



## Curly1908 (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iaisha26* 

 
_Metal Rock (purchased 3, on my last one) & Warmed (have 2 left)

Both are perfect everyday colors for me._

 
How do you use your Metal Rock?


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 6, 2009)

Soft & Gentle, or Shimpagne.


----------



## stickles (Apr 6, 2009)

In order of most fav to least:

1. Light Flush (just enough color on my apples)
2. Warmed (peachy, wakes up face, not bronzey like in pan)
3. Lightscapade (no-fail subtle glow)
4. Soft and Gentle (hello cheekbones)
5. Blonde (nice color, but a pain to swirl the stripes together evenly)
6. Gold Deposit (gorgeous but a little orange on my skintone)
7. Northern Light (glitterbomb)
8. Gold Spill (glitterbomb)
9. Shimpagne (only because it's shattered from being dropped on carpet(!!))


----------



## Alliestella (Apr 6, 2009)

I have : Shimpagne, Gold Deposit, Metal Rock, Stereo Rose, Pleasureflush, Petticoat, Glissade, Lightscapade, Naked you, Shooting Star, Global Glow, Gold Spill, Northern Light, So Ceylon, Perfect Topping, Warmed

and I love 
1. Stereo Rose
2. Warmed
...
3. Perfect Topping : I really like that one, but I have it only for a few days

I don't like : Lightscapade & Porcelain Pink

I love the color of Naked you but hate the texture.

And I can't wait to get Blonde, Brunette & Redhead


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 6, 2009)

^^I SO wish they would bring back Stereo Rose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So many of us would like to have it I am sure MAC knows this would be a HUGE sales hit and yet we still dont get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BOO to corp execs who make crappy decisions like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At the moment my fav is Brunette - cant get enough of this MSF, I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it so much!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 6, 2009)

Gold Deposit


----------



## Colorqueen (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow, That is a hard question.  You see, MSFs are all useful for different areas for me.  Some cross over into different uses, but I have them listed here by primary uses for me.  And I group them together for different seasons and appearance looks, so I can not pick just one for favorite.  

This is what I own:

*CONTOUR*
Metal Rock
So Ceylon
Gold Deposit
Shooting Star

*BLUSH ENHANCERS*
Petticoat
Stereo Rose
Warmed
Northern Light
Glissade
Gold Spill
Light Flush
Naked You
Blonde
*
HIGHLIGHTERS*
Shimpagne
Porcelain Pink
Soft & Gentle
Refined 
Perfect Topping
Pleasureflush
Lightscapade
New Vegas


Again, it is almost impossible for me to choose a favorite because I use them in combinations for different palettes and looks that I need.

I really love them all, but if I had to choose a few, here is what I would probably choose today- anyway.  HAHAHA


I guess my top picks are
*CONTOUR*
Metal Rock

*BLUSH ENHANCERS*
Stereo Rose
Blonde

*HIGHLIGHTS*
Refined
Pleasureflush
Perfect Topping 
(all equally tied)


----------



## allinbee (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello all, my friend is on vacation and will get stuffs for me. They have petticoat and light flush. Which one do you guys recommend? I have perfect topping, redhead, hot planet, moonriver. I also have tippy, fun& games, 2 hk beauty powders. Which one (petticoat or light flush) will add a unique color to my kit? I dont want to get one with similar color to the ones I already have. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 7, 2009)

Everyone should own Petticoat IMO...it is beautiful!! It is nothing like the ones you mentioned you have


----------



## allinbee (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks Tish! Coming from MSF expert like you, I have to agree!


----------



## Colorqueen (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allinbee* 

 
_Hello all, my friend is on vacation and will get stuffs for me. They have petticoat and light flush. Which one do you guys recommend? I have perfect topping, redhead, hot planet, moonriver. I also have tippy, fun& games, 2 hk beauty powders. Which one (petticoat or light flush) will add a unique color to my collection? I dont want to get one with similar color to the ones I already have. Thanks everyone!!_

 
Both are different from what you have, but Light flush is a bit more difficult to work with than PEtticoat.  I would say that PEtticoat is a safer bet to get.  Light Flush has an intense shimmer factor that is tricky sometimes, although it is pretty.  Petticoat is quite a bit easier to use and looks pretty too.


----------



## allinbee (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 

 
_Both are different from what you have, but Light flush is a bit more difficult to work with than PEtticoat.  I would say that PEtticoat is a safer bet to get.  Light Flush has an intense shimmer factor that is tricky sometimes, although it is pretty.  Petticoat is quite a bit easier to use and looks pretty too._

 
Thanks Colorqueen! Petticoat it is! I wouldn't like intense shimmer. Thanks for your info!


----------



## Colorqueen (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allinbee* 

 
_Thanks Colorqueen! Petticoat it is! I wouldn't like intense shimmer. Thanks for your info!_

 
I use MSFs constantly and I tend to avoid Light Flush when I am in a hurry because it is so quirky.  I have to barely touch the 187 brush to the surface and then barely touch my face as I sweep it over my skin or it will look REALLY shiny.  Many times I am not in the mood to fuss like that.  

I think you will like Petticoat.  

The new ones coming out in May sound amazing- but time will tell.


----------



## allinbee (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 

 
_I use MSFs constantly and I tend to avoid Light Flush when I am in a hurry because it is so quirky.  I have to barely touch the 187 brush to the surface and then barely touch my face as I sweep it over my skin or it will look REALLY shiny.  Many times I am not in the mood to fuss like that.  

I think you will like Petticoat.  

The new ones coming out in May sound amazing- but time will tell.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good to know cause I am rushing all the time. I hate to really work on color to show up. That's why I like the grand duos cause it is quite pigmented. Do you think I can use petticoat as blush?  

You meant colour craft will come out in May? I thought it is coming out in July. While on the subject, what do you think of porcelain pink? texture? color? is it similar to anything I have or to petticoat?





 THanks Colorqueen!


----------



## Colorqueen (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allinbee* 

 
_Good to know cause I am rushing all the time. I hate to really work on color to show up. That's why I like the grand duos cause it is quite pigmented. Do you think I can use petticoat as blush? I am nc 25 in sculpt. 

You meant colour craft will come out in May? I thought it is coming out in July. While on the subject, what do you think of porcelain pink? texture? color? is it similar to anything I have or to petticoat?





 THanks Colorqueen! I am a newbie so any guidance is appreciated._

 
LOL!  Light Flush is so intense that you have to work to get it NOT to show up on me!  I am NW25.  IT is like two florescent light pink ski slopes on my skin if I am not careful!  HAHAHAH

I use Petticoat all of the time for blush- although I always use several colors anyway- I put a darker one under it and the Petticoat over it to blend.  I never use just one color- as an artist, I always have to use several colors to look more natural to my persnickety eye.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes, I made an oops-= CC is the one that comes out in MAY but that has the bronzescape series in it I think which is worth ANYTHING you have to do to get it.

The MSFs come out in July- you are correct.  There are SO many collections I loose track a lot these days.  I think I am on MAC overload at times.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I llove to use Porcelain Pink as a highlight over warmer colors.  the onlly problem you might have with Petticoat is that it tends to be cooler- and you sound like you tend toward warm- that is not necessarily a problem though.  As for PP,- I use it as highlight when I am done with warm combos of MSFs.

For cooler highlighting I use Perfect Topping, and REfined I love for highlighting on warmer palettes too.

I change my haircolor, eyecolor, and clothing color as well as skintone to completely transform my look on a regular basis (from day to day sometimes) so I have to have an entire arsenal of MSFs and basics to help that transition.  That is why I talk so widely about the usage.  

Plus as a makeup artist I have to keep myself in practice for doing different skintones in clients as well.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for being a newbie......


















:welc  ome:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any time I can be of help, you can always send me mail here too


----------



## michelle79 (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Everyone should own Petticoat IMO...it is beautiful!! It is nothing like the ones you mentioned you have_

 

I must be the only person who doesn't like Petticoat. I just got in and I dont find anything spectacular about it. Maybe I used it incorrectly.


----------



## allinbee (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 

 
_LOL!  Light Flush is so intense that you have to work to get it NOT to show up on me!  I am NW25.  IT is like two florescent light pink ski slopes on my skin if I am not careful!  HAHAHAH

I use Petticoat all of the time for blush- although I always use several colors anyway- I put a darker one under it and the Petticoat over it to blend.  I never use just one color- as an artist, I always have to use several colors to look more natural to my persnickety eye.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes, I made an oops-= CC is the one that comes out in MAY but that has the bronzescape series in it I think which is worth ANYTHING you have to do to get it.

The MSFs come out in July- you are correct.  There are SO many collections I loose track a lot these days.  I think I am on MAC overload at times.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I llove to use Porcelain Pink as a highlight over warmer colors.  the onlly problem you might have with Petticoat is that it tends to be cooler- and you sound like you tend toward warm- that is not necessarily a problem though.  As for PP,- I use it as highlight when I am done with warm combos of MSFs.

For cooler highlighting I use Perfect Topping, and REfined I love for highlighting on warmer palettes too.

I change my haircolor, eyecolor, and clothing color as well as skintone to completely transform my look on a regular basis (from day to day sometimes) so I have to have an entire arsenal of MSFs and basics to help that transition.  That is why I talk so widely about the usage.  

Plus as a makeup artist I have to keep myself in practice for doing different skintones in clients as well.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for being a newbie......


















:welc  ome:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any time I can be of help, you can always send me mail here too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wowwww!!! you are obviously a colorqueen!! you deserve the title. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again for a very thorough explanation.


----------



## agswife (Apr 7, 2009)

Right now, mine is Refined. I love this over Warm Soul blush. I really want Perfect Topping too!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Everyone should own Petticoat IMO...it is beautiful!! It is nothing like the ones you mentioned you have_

 
FYI to all you petticoat lovers out there or girls that missed the boat with petticoat they have 10-12 in stock at the MAC in the flatiron building (5th and 22nd St) in NYC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anyone missed out and is looking for it they can call and get it there!


----------



## SMMY (Apr 8, 2009)

It always changes. Right now its probably Perfect Topping, followed closely by Porcelain Pink and Petticoat. Also love Metal Rock and Shooting Star too.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_I must be the only person who doesn't like Petticoat. I just got in and I dont find anything spectacular about it. Maybe I used it incorrectly._

 
Actually, I didn't care for Petticoat either.  I searched far and wide for this one before the re-release and was happy when I finally got it...but I never really wore it.  I found it clashed with my skin so I swapped or sold it.  I can't remember.  Funny thing is, I love Blonde MSF so much more.  I'm not sad I passed on my Petticoat.

I actually sold/swapped my Stereo Rose, Gold Deposit, and So Ceylon too -- all from the original releases.  The only one that I somewhat regret getting rid of is Stereo Rose -- but since all the Mineralized Blushes came out, I haven't really felt the need to hunt it down again.  However, if it does come out again, I'll probably re-purchase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So...my favorites that I hung onto are:

*Metal Rock and Shimpagne!!  I LOVE these two!!!*

Of the new ones though, I am really liking all the BBR and Sugarsweet MSFs.  I'm also super excited for the Colour Craft ones coming out.


----------



## Kelly78 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm gonna have to go with the Blonde MSF. Perfection.


----------



## Colorqueen (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allinbee* 

 
_Wowwww!!! you are obviously a colorqueen!! you deserve the title. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am still not getting the warm and cool terms. Care to explain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
I know NC is neutral cool? but to tell you the truth I dont know what it means really. Cool colors? warm colors? totally lost here....

Thanks again for a very thorough explanation. I guess there are a lot more things to learn._

 
A very long time ago an artist discovered that color falls into four basic palettes that correlate to the seasons of the year.  In the 1980s Carole Jackson used this principle to apply to people and makeup etc.  

There are four basic seasons, but I also divide up the seasons into three.  Soft, Classic and Intense (or bright).

It takes a bit of practice to figure out what you are, but it is worth it.  Knowing this information enables me to force myself into all four seasons by manipulating the colors that the eye sees.

the best book I have ever seen on the topic is still available pretty cheap used on Amazon- it is old and outdated but the color information and charts are worth it anyway.

UNIQUELY YOU by Betty Netherley (spelling?)

I use the charts very often when I do anything with color from portrait painting to pushing my look to any season.  I also use it for interior design as well.

Cool means you have a cool base to your appearance- usually if you tend to gravitate toward pastels in pink or blue or very icy colors you are cool.  Black is a dead giveaway but so many people are trained to wear black that it is not a good color to try to start with.

If you are usually excited by warm colors like bright warm turquoise, rust, olive, gold, chances are that you are a warm season.

MAC is off the wall with their classifications.  The best way to think about their colors is NOT COOL for NC and NOT WARM for NW.  HAHA

Many people think they are *neutral* because they change their haircolor, eyecolor, and/or wear colors that are not in their natural season and that throws the whole thing off.  I have never met a truly neutral person even though I have looked for one.

Knowing this information helps a lot when picking out makeup.  When I try on something that I am not fond of, it is most of the time because it is not my natural season. If I change my eyecolor, haircolor and /or clothing color usually it will work out.

Many people try on makeup and think it is supposed to fit them wherever they put it.  I used to think this way until I figured out that most colors work well in certain applications but not in others.  MSFs are very handy for this- they all work in unity together for a more natural look. If you even the playing field and use MSFS on entire face, they look great.

Texture such as shimmer naturally draws attention to a particular area.  That is what it does no matter where you put it.  If you want to balance it out, you need to put it in different colors around the face.  When the entire face is covered with a very very light coating of MSF then the colors work to form a glow- not attracting attention to a spot.

And I learned from paintings that a single blush color tends to look artificial. Several blushes used very lightly in unity form a natural looking glow.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 

 
_MAC is off the wall with their classifications.  The best way to think about their colors is NOT COOL for NC and NOT WARM for NW.  HAHA
_

 

you are GENIUS!!!


----------



## Colorqueen (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_you are GENIUS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL- I heard someone else say that on another site a while back, and I thought it was the best way to sum it up.  MAC tends to be either right on or WAY off when it comes to colors.....


----------



## annielise (Apr 9, 2009)

I love MSFs so much that I started collecting them; I got everything except Pleasureflush (so evasive! not to mention expensive lmfao).  My faves would be So Ceylon, Blonde, Petticoat and Metal Rock for the crease/outer V (yes, it's amazing as eyeshadow!).


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 11, 2009)

*CONTOUR
*So Ceylon


*BLUSH ENHANCERS*
Warmed
Light Flush
Blonde
*
HIGHLIGHTERS*
Refined 
Perfect Topping
New Vegas


My fav. out of all is "Refined".


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 11, 2009)

My favorite MSFs right now is Refined and Perfect Topping! I apply both of them lightly on my cheeks or I'll alternate them like I'll wear Refined one day and I'll wear Perfect Topping the next day.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_*CONTOUR*
So Ceylon


*BLUSH ENHANCERS*
Warmed
Light Flush
Blonde

*HIGHLIGHTERS*
Refined 
Perfect Topping
New Vegas


My fav. out of all is "Refined"._

 
Can you or anyone tell me about New Vegas..I have gotten mixed reviews..when I see it on people & it looks fabulous...But then others say it is a glitter bomb...I have this one on my to get list!

thanks


----------



## allinbee (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 

 
_A very long time ago an artist discovered that color falls into four basic palettes that correlate to the seasons of the year.  In the 1980s Carole Jackson used this principle to apply to people and makeup etc.  

There are four basic seasons, but I also divide up the seasons into three.  Soft, Classic and Intense (or bright).

It takes a bit of practice to figure out what you are, but it is worth it.  Knowing this information enables me to force myself into all four seasons by manipulating the colors that the eye sees.

the best book I have ever seen on the topic is still available pretty cheap used on Amazon- it is old and outdated but the color information and charts are worth it anyway.

UNIQUELY YOU by Betty Netherley (spelling?)

I use the charts very often when I do anything with color from portrait painting to pushing my look to any season.  I also use it for interior design as well.

Cool means you have a cool base to your appearance- usually if you tend to gravitate toward pastels in pink or blue or very icy colors you are cool.  Black is a dead giveaway but so many people are trained to wear black that it is not a good color to try to start with.

If you are usually excited by warm colors like bright warm turquoise, rust, olive, gold, chances are that you are a warm season.

MAC is off the wall with their classifications.  The best way to think about their colors is NOT COOL for NC and NOT WARM for NW.  HAHA

Many people think they are *neutral* because they change their haircolor, eyecolor, and/or wear colors that are not in their natural season and that throws the whole thing off.  I have never met a truly neutral person even though I have looked for one.

Knowing this information helps a lot when picking out makeup.  When I try on something that I am not fond of, it is most of the time because it is not my natural season. If I change my eyecolor, haircolor and /or clothing color usually it will work out.

Many people try on makeup and think it is supposed to fit them wherever they put it.  I used to think this way until I figured out that most colors work well in certain applications but not in others.  MSFs are very handy for this- they all work in unity together for a more natural look. If you even the playing field and use MSFS on entire face, they look great.

Texture such as shimmer naturally draws attention to a particular area.  That is what it does no matter where you put it.  If you want to balance it out, you need to put it in different colors around the face.  When the entire face is covered with a very very light coating of MSF then the colors work to form a glow- not attracting attention to a spot.

And I learned from paintings that a single blush color tends to look artificial. Several blushes used very lightly in unity form a natural looking glow._

 
Thanks Colorqueen! I think I should get the book you mentioned.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 15, 2009)

new vegas


----------



## geeko (Apr 19, 2009)

i dunno whether if this vid has been posted here or not...

but i saw this vid in another forum and would like to share with u girls the process of the making of the msfs

http://tv.emedia.com.my/videoChangeABP?idvideo=v0843


----------



## alka1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_i dunno whether if this vid has been posted here or not...

but i saw this vid in another forum and would like to share with u girls the process of the making of the msfs

http://tv.emedia.com.my/videoChangeABP?idvideo=v0843_

 
Thanks for the video, geeko! 

the Laura Geller baked products are made somewhat the same way, so I was already familiar with the baking/mixing process. It's always fascinating to see the hands-on process and the artistry that goes into making these things. it's like they're making little cakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it makes you appreciate your MSFs even more

I wonder what MSF was being made in the video? It looks like Perfect topping to me..


----------



## RoseMe (Jul 7, 2009)

Is it just me, or does northern light look more like bronze and blush in one, with glitters?  I have tried it with so many different brushes (including 187), but non makes it look "right".


----------



## molotov (Jul 12, 2009)

Refined


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 12, 2009)

Soft and Gentle for me!


----------



## theredwonder (Jul 22, 2009)

Redhead MSF... it adds a subtle bronze to my cheeks.


----------



## vesperholly (Jul 26, 2009)

I recently bought Perfect Topping and I _love_ the colors in the pan. But I think it disappears on me! Does this happen to anyone else? I am NW20. :\


----------



## alka1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vesperholly* 

 
_I recently bought Perfect Topping and I love the colors in the pan. But I think it disappears on me! Does this happen to anyone else? I am NW20. :\_

 
It depends on the veins/swirls of color your particular MSF has. The more lavender swirls it has, the more it will show up on your skin. I love PT but I use it more as a highlighter than a blush.. 

The lavender/color swirls are beautiful but I think they were added in mostly so that the color wouldn't look ashy on the skin. A full-on white would look awkward on the skin.. so the pink/beige swirls help tone down the color and give it a bit of warmth.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 26, 2009)

My current favorite is Sunny By Nature


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 26, 2009)

redhead
sunny by nature
cheeky bronze


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 26, 2009)

My current favorites are Brunette MSF and Cheeky Bronze MSF. Both of them together is


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jul 26, 2009)

even after all the msfs i tried, my favorites remain the same: petticoat and so ceylon


----------



## vesperholly (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_It depends on the veins/swirls of color your particular MSF has. The more lavender swirls it has, the more it will show up on your skin. I love PT but I use it more as a highlighter than a blush.. 

The lavender/color swirls are beautiful but I think they were added in mostly so that the color wouldn't look ashy on the skin. A full-on white would look awkward on the skin.. so the pink/beige swirls help tone down the color and give it a bit of warmth._

 
Here's what my PT looks like:






It seems like a decent mix, I think! Definitely more of a highlighter color. Now that I look at it for a while, I do see a good deal of bronze. Maybe if I sweep my brush over the purple side more, I'll get more of a color payoff?

Now Porcelain Pink, that really disappeared on me!!


----------



## batgirl0711 (Aug 5, 2009)

Northern Lights, Smooth Merge, and Cheeky Bronze


----------



## Strawberrymold (Aug 6, 2009)

I am so into Cheeky Bronze right now, still I don't think anything will ever take the place of Warmed for me, it is the perfect color for my skin tone (NW35)


----------



## Jishin (Aug 6, 2009)

gold deposit


----------



## couturesista (Aug 6, 2009)

Brunette and MSF Natural


----------



## minni4bebe (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm lovin smooth merge. It's beyond perfect for me =)


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_My current favorite is Sunny By Nature_

 

sigh..just as I thought I had everything I need...I've been back and forth about this...


My Fave MSF to date is shooting star. Makes me glow!


----------



## annikay (Aug 6, 2009)

Perfect Topping and Refined 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had Soft & Gentle and Blonde, but hated them


----------



## lindado (Aug 7, 2009)

out of all my MSFs my absolute favourite is Refined, i use it everyday and it gives me a beautiful glow, except now im scared to run out of it.


----------



## sherby2722 (Aug 7, 2009)

Smooth merge!!


----------



## reem2790 (Aug 12, 2009)

refined is what i reach for the most, but petticoat will always be my favorite!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 12, 2009)

favourite MSF?!?!?!?!





ALL OF THEM!


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Aug 12, 2009)

I have petticoat and thats a lovely colour for a blush or high light.
id love to try so ceylon that everyone is saying so much about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 12, 2009)

So Ceylon, Warm Blend, Warmed


----------



## jenixxx (Aug 15, 2009)

Another Refined lover!!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 16, 2009)

i have a fair few msf's now but i have to say that perfect topping is the one that i use the most - it's amazing and not too glittery. it just gives off a nice sheen


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 18, 2009)

Only have Gold Deposit and I'm thrown for a loop as to how to use it without looking like a disco ball.


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm currently trying tot rack down so ceylon and petticoat in the UK ... any ideas lovely people?


----------



## MissResha (Aug 19, 2009)

i love all the ones i have, but i probably reach for Glissade the most. it goes w/ everything


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 19, 2009)

Brunette, Cheeky Bronze, Petticoat and Warm Blend.


----------



## Risser (Aug 19, 2009)

My favorite is Lightscapade and Pleasureflush, I love the subtle sheen on my face.


----------



## zosojacks (Aug 20, 2009)

I only have two, but I absolutely adore them. Petticoat and Cheeky Bronze. Perfect for days when I want a no-makeup makeup look.


----------



## Almost black. (Aug 21, 2009)

I have only Petticoat which means it's my favorite one, but I will be getting some more of them cause I really love MSF's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I got Blonde MSF recently and I love that one too. They're both wonderful!


----------



## Merry_go_round (Aug 31, 2009)

Light flush.


----------



## andreaa (Sep 1, 2009)

Petticoat and blond


----------



## SusyLovesMac (Sep 1, 2009)

Petticoat
Perfect Topping
Triple Fusion


----------



## frocher (Sep 1, 2009)

.........


----------



## ElleK7 (Sep 4, 2009)

I really like Blonde and So Ceylon. I heart my CCO! lol

So mad I passed up Perfect Topping though, they sold out of it the next day! Grrr


----------



## omgitzstephanie (Sep 5, 2009)

SUNNY BY NATURE!!


----------



## saccharinity (Sep 6, 2009)

If I had to pick one it would be Blonde


----------



## Fieeh (Sep 7, 2009)

I have all MSF's now, but I have 3 Stereo Roses - this is my babies, I love this MSF


----------



## afloresm13 (Sep 11, 2009)

My favorite MSFs:

as a Blush: So Ceylon (gives a perfect rosy-bronze sheen)

as a Highlighter: Perfect Topping or Refined (I usually brush this on my forehead, down my nose, chin, and top of cheekbones--it gives the perfect subtle glow without being glittery! Both shades are very similar, I can't tell the difference between the two)

for a night out: Petticoat (a gorgeous color, but i definitely can't wear this during the daytime bc it screams glitter! it's much more attractive and glowy at night


----------



## alka1 (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *afloresm13* 

 
_My favorite MSFs:

as a Blush: So Ceylon (gives a perfect rosy-bronze sheen)

as a Highlighter: Perfect Topping or Refined (I usually brush this on my forehead, down my nose, chin, and top of cheekbones--it gives the perfect subtle glow without being glittery! Both shades are very similar, I can't tell the difference between the two)

for a night out: Petticoat (a gorgeous color, but i definitely can't wear this during the daytime bc it screams glitter! it's much more attractive and glowy at night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love those as well and wear them the same way! 

So Ceylon is a beautiful bronzer with the perfect amount of shimmer.

I also can't tell the difference between Perfect Topping or Refined.. both leave the same sheen with minimal color. I love them though! I love mixing them with matte blushes.

and Petticoat is beautiful but I agree about the high-shimmer. Lovely color - it'll probably last me a lifetime since it's so pigmented on my skintone.


----------



## MacGoddess21 (Sep 19, 2009)

Blonde and Porcelain Pink! Its love! NW20 for ref.


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 22, 2009)

Right now my fave is Warmed.  I just pulled it out for the first time and love the warm glow that it gave.

I have a million others that I need to pull out and try.  My fave may change after that


----------



## elle25 (Sep 23, 2009)

My new favourite is Light Flush. It used to be Petticoat but Light Flush is lighter on me which is exactly what I was wanting


----------



## saccharinity (Sep 25, 2009)

Blonde is the one i reach for the most


----------



## chococat5 (Sep 27, 2009)

I love MSFs so I can't really choose a particular one. However, the best textured ones out of all of them are Refined and Perfect Topping from Sugarsweet . They impart a glow/sheen rather than metallic/shimmery look. So Ceylon is also more sheen-like but the texture is not as smooth as R and PT IMO.

BBR MSFs are also nice but I find them to be a little too soft. I like Blonde MSF for my complexion.


----------



## nunu (Sep 27, 2009)

I got Shimpagne recently and i love it!


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I got Shimpagne recently and i love it!_

 
Me too!  Perfect for highlighting!  I think the color of Shimpagne and Soft and Gentle is really similar.  

I agree about the texture of Perfect Topping and Refined- they are so smooth and nice!

I LOVE Blonde over a pink blush for a nice glow.

I think my all time fav MSF is Petticoat though... so pink and sparkly (not chunky) and pretty!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Nov 3, 2009)

I've got two now: Petticoat and Perfect Topping. Petticoat was darker on me than I expected (NC20ish)...and more neutral than pink. I've gotten used to buffing it out though and I do like it and am glad I have it. 

I LOVE Perfect Topping. It's become my go-to, everyday highlighter.


----------



## aeroerin (Nov 3, 2009)

The Sugarsweet MSFs are definitely my heaven.  Refined looks amazing on my NC20-25 skin with Cantaloupe blush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Perfect Topping makes a great highlighter on both my cheekbones and my browbone/inner corner.

And they both look so delicious in the pan!


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm a MSF virgin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just brought Smooth Merge off the sales thread and I'm so excited to get it =D


----------



## AjaAbeni (Nov 4, 2009)

I have recently been reaching for Sunny By Nature more often! For highlighting purposes i would say Perfect Topping


----------



## karut (Nov 4, 2009)

I love them all, but the ones I reach for the most are So Ceylon, Porcelain Pink and Redhead. And I think Cheeky Bronze is really pretty.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Nov 4, 2009)

I've tried shimpagn, light flush, porcelain pink, so ceylon, shooting star, petticoat, and perfect topping and have to say my favorite are so ceylon and petticoat.

I am NC25-30 for reference.


----------



## Ravenciara (Nov 6, 2009)

Shimpagne, I wear it alone or over a blush!


----------

